# Probleme mit Acer Aspire X3900



## Mayday1980 (11. September 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat den oben genannten Rechner und der macht die folgenden Probleme:
zu erst braucht er ca. 30 Min bis der Rechner mal läuft. Sprich er schaltet ihn an, stürzt direkt beim Laden von Win7 ab. Beim nächsten Durchgang kommt man dann startet Win7 dann komplett und man kann ca. 2-5 Min arbeiten. 
Dann fängt er extrem an zu ruckeln. Egal was man macht. Ob man Surft, spielt oder einfach gar nichts macht und "nur" die Maus bewegen will. Da hilft dann nur ein Neustart.
Danach ist es dann Glückssache, ob man arbeiten kann oder nicht.
Mal kann er dann 30Min arbeiten/spielen bis das Problem wieder auftritt. Mal läuft der Rechner dann Stunden lang ohne Probleme durch.
Wenn er dann einmal "ordentlich" an war, kann er ihn auch ausschalten und nach 1-2 Stunden wieder anschalten.
Die folgenden Sachen haben wir schon gemacht:
Bios Update, danach war das Startproblem weg, allerdings bleibt das ruckeln weiter hin bestehen.
Haben schon verschiedene Testprogramme laufen lassen. Keins hat einen Fehler angezeigt.
Prime95 läuft auch durch und die Temp liegt bei ca 60-70Grad.
Grafikkarte haben wir auch schon belastet, die kommt auf ca. 75Grad

Was mir letztens aufgefallen ist, das als das System einmal ruckelte, das dann beim Neustart das DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr erkannt wurde. Das ging erst wieder, nachdem ich den Rechner komplett ausgemacht habe und vom Strom getrennt hatte. Danach ging das Laufwerk wieder.

Woran kann es liegen?

Da der Rechner noch Garantie hat, will/kann/darf er den nicht öffnen. Er war jetzt auch schon zweimal beim Händler (Saturn) und konnte jeweils nach ca. einer Woche wieder abgeholt werden, weil er keine Probleme machen würde ?
Was macht Saturn überhaupt Vorort? Weil fürs Einschicken ist das meiner Meinung nach etwas schnell.
Beim zweiten Mal wegbringen wurde Win7 neu aufgespielt.


----------



## Micha77 (11. September 2011)

Naja würde ihn erstma direkt beim Hersteller einschicken


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich haben die Profi-Checker () bei Saturn () den Rechner ein paar Stunden im Idle laufen lassen, und dann ist der Fehler wahrscheinlich nicht aufgetreten. Erster Ansprechpartner ist aber immer den Händler, nicht der Hersteller. Eine Mail an Acer mit genauer Schlilderung des Problems und der bereits durchgeführten "Reaparaturen" seitens Saturn könnte aber nicht schaden. 

Du könntest mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, Memory, SPD) und HD-Tune Screenshots (Benchmark und Health) hier posten.

Den Rechner darfst Du schon öffnen, dadurch erlischt nicht die Garantie. Da würde ich mal die Steckverbindungen prüfen, und probieren, ob der Fehler auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auftritt.

Habt ihr den RAM schon mit memtest86+ getestet. Sollte mindestens ein paar Stunden fehlerfrei laufen.


----------



## Mayday1980 (11. September 2011)

geht es dann bei der 1. Reklamation wieder los? Weil ich meine, nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch hat man das Recht auf Wandlung bzw ein komplettes Neugerät.

Erlischt die Garantie auch nicht, wenn hinten ein Siegel drauf ist, das beschädigt wird, wenn man den Rechner öffnet.

Ich versuch mal gleich die entsprechenden Bildschirmdrucke zu bekommen.

Memtest haben wir bis jetzt nur kurz laufen gelassen.


----------



## Cuddleman (11. September 2011)

Es kann ein Kontaktproblem mit den SATA-/Stromversorgungskabel sein, welches am CD/DVD-Laufwerk angeschlossen ist (bezogen auf das verschwinden des Laufwerks). 

Eine Verstaubung des PC, oder seiner Komponente, könnte ähnliche Einbrüche verursachen, da diese sporadischer Natur sind.

Da keine Bluescreens auf tauchen, solltest du nach und nach, nicht Windowsprozesse im Task-Manager abschalten. 

Da Saturn schon am Gerät gewesen sein sollte, müsste das Garantiesiegel geöffnet sein, durch eins von Saturn ersetzt sein. (sieht anders aus, als das Originale)

Sollte das Originale noch geöffnet sein und kein Anderes das Öffnen des PC verhindern, würde ich den Eingriff riskieren und wenigstens die SATA-Kabel ersetzen und wenn nötig, den PC reinigen.


----------



## Mayday1980 (11. September 2011)

hier die gewünschten Screenshots


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Die Command Rate des RAM würde ich im BIOS mal von [1T] auf [2T] stellen.


----------



## Mayday1980 (11. September 2011)

für oder gegen was soll das sein?

heute machte der Rechner auch wieder Probleme beim Starten. Kann das dann auch am Sata-Stromanschluss liegen?
Das mal Kontakt ist und mal nicht?


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Die Command Rate hat mit dem Datendurchsatz zu tun, der ist mit 1T zwar höher, aber nicht spürbar. RAM läuft häufig mit einer CR von 2T stabiler.

Die Steckverbindungen würde ich alle mal prüfen. Falls vorhanden, würde ich auch mal ein anderes SATA-Kabel ausprobieren, die sind öfter mal defekt.


----------



## Mayday1980 (11. September 2011)

kann den das Ruckeln dran liegen?

Sata-Laufwerke soll man doch im laufenden Betrieb an und abstecken können, sprich dadurch dürfte es doch nicht ruckeln oder?


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Woran das Ruckeln liegt, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Da hilft nur eins nach dem anderen auszuprobieren


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

Mir macht der CPU-Z Screenshot "CPU" etwas sorgen: 2,004V VCore! (ich hoffe dass das ein Auslesefehler ist). Überprüfe das mit einem anderen Auslesetool (z.B. AIDA64) oder im Bios (sofern das bei dem Board angezeigt wird).

Hast du schon einen CMOS Reset gemacht?


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. September 2011)

könnten davon die ruckler kommen? auf was sollte ich den einstellen?

da wir den rechner nicht öffnen wollen/dürfen kann ich kein bios reset machen


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

Davon können die Ruckler kommen. Und wenn die VCore auch nur annähernd auf 2,0V steht kommt auch der baldige CPU Tod.(Ich glaube aber, dass es ein Auslesefehler ist, da du ansonsten bei Prime höhere Temps haben solltest ... aber glauben heißt nicht wissen).

CPU Spannung mal auf 1,2V einstellen (CMOS Reset würde ich aber dennoch vorziehen).

Warum dürft ihr den Rechner nicht öffnen?


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. September 2011)

Noch hat der Rechner Garantie und ist mit einem Siegel versehen


----------



## simpel1970 (12. September 2011)

Das hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können 
Lies die CPU VCore noch mit einem anderen Tool aus, bzw. such im Bios, ob dort die anliegende Spannung angezeigt wird (z.B. Menü HW-Monitor, o.ä.).


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. Oktober 2011)

so, rechner ist jetzt seit knapp 14Tagen wieder da und macht "keine" Probleme mehr.
Er regelt jetzt nur nach ca. 2 Stunden Extrembelastung etwas runter. Das ist aber sobald man da Case öffnet (Siegel war schon geöffnet) sofort weg, was auf Überhitzung deutet. Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem kleinen Case.
Laut Saturn wurde das Mainboard getauscht.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Oktober 2011)

Prima.

Hast du denn noch Platz im Gehäuse um einen weiteren Gehäuselüfter einzubauen?
Was für Lüfter sind denn bereits drin? Und in welche Richtung wird die Luft bewegt (z.B. Gehäuselüfter vorne -> reinblasend; Gehäuselüfter hinten -> herausblasend)?


----------



## Mayday1980 (5. Oktober 2011)

zusätzliche Lüfter gehen leider nicht, da das Gehäuse zu klein ist.


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn die CPU-Temp (->mit CoreTemp auslesen, und mit Prime95 Stresstest) und die GPU-Temp (-> GPU-Z, und mit Furmark Stresstest) ?


----------

